# Darren Bennett's G-Werks Audi TT



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Got cover of Max Power this month!

Noticed it in the petrol station! Had a look, hes fitted the RS4 seats!! OMG!! WOW!


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i bought max power this month just to read up on this lol

the seats look amazing and they've got sides that inflate to add extra grip


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I wanted the RS4 seats, but was told it is impossible.

That is just shitty info....

Will go and buy 2morrow....

Looks great.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Now those do look cool, where from, how much!?!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Um.. I thought you went to ED38 Adam?

His car had them in then.. Loving the leather roll cage.

Rob- seen these seats go for 3k on ebay


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Max power readers on the TT forum ......I never woulda thought it

Its well fat man :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Frank Sinatra said:


> And now, the end is near;
> And so I face the final curtain


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I noticed this last night in Tesco and had a quick look. Car looks a lot better in real life (as per ED38). The photos are of medioke quality (not that I could do better but just look at Eastons pics of the hotrod thing in the same issue  ), they even left the rig on the car in some pics!

Well done to Darren though, tis mint.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Love that TT!

Deserves mag features! Max power or not, even so, i like Max Power 8)


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

the car is mental! i had a flick through the magazine lastnight... great pics... shame they put a wierd green filter on the images thou.. :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nice bit of fanny :lol:

(sorry ladies, dont mean to be rude, just sounds funny to me!)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Um.. I thought you went to ED38 Adam?
> 
> His car had them in then..


no i didnt.... and nor did you so how do you know? <tut> weirdo... lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Stand by for another one in Redline


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

robokn said:


> Stand by for another one in Redline


lol

so whens yr car gonna hit the mags then Rob?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As soon as they photograph it but I am in Germany for another 5 weeks


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Im a bit upset they felt the need to photoshop some horrid colours into the pictures and the write ups crap but what do you expect i guess. I did though recieve a nice dvd with all the un chopped pictures on which was worth doing the shoot for in itself..

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

see that pic on ed 38... much better without the bad photoshopping.. either way well done on the feature.. car looks great!


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

i love thoes seats i saw it on max power as well alough i dont buy it any more. bit of info the new S3 now comes with the same seats but there not electric but they look the same and most prob are a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

You can do more pics than that :wink:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

rik-e said:


> i bought max power this month just to read up on this lol


You're not the only one! :lol:

Love this car soooooooooooo much! 8)

Alan W


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you guys, I have done a few features with the car and the next ones due out with other publications will have a more accurate/detailed description on the car...

The cars currently undergoing some changes before the oxford show in november


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Max Power used to have cars in it now it has chicks with the odd car or two :roll: must be running out of ideas to sell the mag [smiley=toilet.gif] (i've got issue 1 somewhere, must be worth a few quid on Ebay now :lol: )


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

007TT said:


> Max Power used to have cars in it now it has chicks with the odd car or two :roll: must be running out of ideas to sell the mag [smiley=toilet.gif] (i've got issue 1 somewhere, must be worth a few quid on Ebay now :lol: )


Its actually alot better than it used to be. still not on my top to buy list but a big improvment.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

vfunk said:


> 007TT said:
> 
> 
> > Max Power used to have cars in it now it has chicks with the odd car or two :roll: must be running out of ideas to sell the mag [smiley=toilet.gif] (i've got issue 1 somewhere, must be worth a few quid on Ebay now :lol: )
> ...


not trying to be funny mate but why have your car featured in maxpower :?


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

caney said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > 007TT said:
> ...


Because i run a business and an editorial feature is pricless to any company. i also got 60+ professional pictures that im allowed to use for advertising reasons for the future free of charge.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

vfunk said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > vfunk said:
> ...


Good valid reason there. I'd like my car in there just to see it on all the shelves in the stores and feel good knowing all my efforts had been recognised by others.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

why does it have to be justified where u choose to have yr car featured?

when you put that amount of time effort and money into a car to be featured in any magazine is a great achievement and max power although hated on this forum is the top, longest established and most credible modified cars magazine there is.

I say good on you and look forward to seeing other features you mention...


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

To be fair to Caney i have had alot of people ask me the same thing.. But even looking at this months mag 3 out of the 5 features are non jap and pretty good. They are trying to change there image so it will be interesting to see how they fair up over the next year or so.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

More of these pics please. Darren that is an excellent example of a TT, well done, looks 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

I am going to have to spray mu Audi Grille badge black now to match my Quattro badge:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

A few picture updates from the Oxford Edition show -


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice Darren..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good 8) 8) 8)

Love those seats


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

lookin good man

how many times you detail the car a month?
does it ever get driven or just for show purposes?

what work is it havi done on it for the next show then :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It's his daily ish drive I think


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> lookin good man
> 
> how many times you detail the car a month?
> does it ever get driven or just for show purposes?
> ...


The car has only been professionally detailed once. This was back in march when i had just had the paint work done. The car usally gets washed once every fortnight when being used daily it also lives outside when space is tight which is quite often.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

500th post! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Whats with the strap holding the bonnet down while open?

Those seats look insane!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

What do you do with the front number plate as its a daily driver? :?


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

prt225TT said:


> 500th post! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Whats with the strap holding the bonnet down while open?
> 
> ...


The strap was just on for the show to hold the bonnet into a position. Its removed before driving..

Front number plate fits onto the mesh in the lower section of the bumper.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

How much did the seats set you back? I'm sitting down... :wink:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

This months a far nicer set of pictures and write up...


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

vfunk said:


> This months a far nicer set of pictures and write up...
> 
> Darren, how is that nice young beardless chap that "works" for you?? lol!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Anymore of those pictures in higher ress?? Looking fantastic!! 8)


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Im just uploading a few now, There's some fantastic pictures there if i say so my self


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

A few more pictures for you -

Klassic TT - Shoot for Golf+


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

great pics... love it!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing pictures!!!

Have you got any of the max power ones?


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

Some awesome pics in that photo shoot [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

Now sold... Thanks for all the help Guys..


----------



## GsTTar (Feb 14, 2007)

Aw Really?

:evil: :evil: So what's next? :evil: :evil:


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

Well done!

What's with the flux capacitor in the trunk (boot)?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

vfunk said:


> A few more pictures for you -
> 
> Klassic TT - Shoot for Golf+


That is a blinding image! Where were these shot?

Cheers

Rich


----------

